# Discover Cannock - excellent service continues.



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

An update to my previous 2 posts Unfit for Purpose? and Well Done Discover!.

I have dealt primarily with John Lee (after sales manager) and Steve Howe (service manager) in having the numerous problems with My Autotrail Apache 700 SE sorted out, and I can not compliment them highly enough for the outstanding service they have provided. (I still blame Autotrail for the initial problems - the vehicle should never have left their factory in the condition it was in, and I doubt very much that any kind of QC actually took place.)

The original list of over 20 problems / faults was accepted without question, and the simple statement, "you're the customer - just say what you want and we'll do everything possible to sort it".

Within 10 days, all the issues were rectified (barring the replacement of some interior panels damaged by the original water ingress - these are on order and should be with Discover in the next 3 - 4 weeks).

We took "Patch" away to Oxford for a few days earlier this week, and just about everything is as it should be now - such a relief after our recent history including these issues and the theft of our first "Patch" in April. There were a few small issues which came to light on this trip, however.

We had four false alarms on the Phantom tracker while away due to it being set over-sensitively, a problem with the bathroom door not shutting, the fridge door having dropped a little and so being awkward to shut, and a branch jumping out unexpectedly from an Oxfordshire hedgerow and marking the whole side panel of the van.

I phoned John Lee on Wednesday, just before closing, and asked if he could arrange for me to "drop in" on Friday morning to have these issues resolved before going back to work on Monday. I know the service dept is usually booked well over a week in advance, but, as I expected after the service I've received so far, John simply said, "No problem - what time can you get here?"

I arrived in Cannock at 9.30am this morning, and 2 hours later was on my way with all the issues resolved, including an immaculate "T-cut" (or similar) job on the side panel which now looks perfect once more.

Yet again, I have received outstanding service from all at Discover Cannock, and I (we!) are delighted with the vehicle we now have. Thankyou John, Steve and the team!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

timotei said:


> An update to my previous 2 posts


I don't know about Discover but you deserve a medal for patience and generosity, you deserve it to be perfect.

Are you keeping up to date on the Fiat judder fiasco ( I assume it's Fiat ), perfect is when it has a lower reverse gear and better clutch.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

It seems that Discover have their act together, see
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-51280-.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Discover*

Hello

I am really glad this has all worked out smoothly for you as I remember your original posting etc.

Well done Discover.

Russell


----------



## 110587 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Discovery Cannock*

In May 2008 I brought a new Autotrail 660, unfotunately IT was *NOT* from Discovery.

I have had numerous problems with my motorhome, it has been back to the supplying dealer 3 times (10 to 14 days at a time), when I picked it up very little or none of the work had been done.There answer "its the best we can do" The standard of the work was appalling, ever time they touch the motorhome, I ended up having to undo their stuff ups.

However, following a phone call to Autotrail, I took the motorhome to Discovery in Cannock the problem the waste cured and they took the time to explain the problem, despite buying the motorhome from a competitor.

I know were my servicing and next motorhome are coming from.


----------

